# How do I cut a 60 degree bevel on a table saw



## Dyidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all,

A silly question for the group. I have a 12" x 5" piece of 3/4" plywood. The plan I'm working on states that one end is to be cut at 30 degree for attachment to a vertical wall and 60 degree for the bottom wall. I have already made the 30 degree cut but I'm not sure how to do the 60 on the table saw. Do I need a jig to do this? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## HCC (Mar 1, 2010)

I made a simple jig using 2×4's and my miter fence basicly you need to hold the piece of plywood perpendictular (90*) to the table and set the tablesaw to 30* that will give you a 60* cut a piece that small would probably work in a tenoning jig


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

most of the time you run the material flat on the saw. this allows you to cut up to 45 or a little more. Stand the piece on edge and you can cut a much greater angle. If you need to make a jig that rides along the fence that you can clamp your project piece to. Good luck


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Flip it over and cut a 30 degree angle? The complementary angle of 30 is 60….


----------

